# 2010 Texas State Series, Round 2, RC Headquarters, San Antonio



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

RCSignup will be opening April 5th


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm ready..Did you get the e-mail everything good?


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

For the remainder of the current 2010 race season, the RCPro Texas State Series will take race entries under the following rules. These rules will be enforced to ensure prompt and efficient management of the TXSS events, and are for the good of all participants.

1 - A cap will be assigned and enforced for each race. Once the cap is reached, the host facility will take entries to fill the heats and manage any waiting list. A "full" heat is typically 12 cars, although this may vary by facility.
2 - Racers must prepay to confirm their entries. Unpaid entries may be bumped from the race at any time within two weeks of the race date to accommodate waiting list entries. After that time, only paid entries are guaranteed a spot. If you have not paid for your race entry prior to the event, you choose to attend knowing that you may not be able to race.
3 - If the race is full, no entries will be taken on the day of the race. Otherwise, heat fillers may sign up until the published cutoff, typically one hour prior to start time. Heat fillers are specific to the class(es) with heats that are not full. Entries may not be taken at the event for classes with full heats, and no heats may be added on race day.
4 - Event check-in is mandatory. All racers must use the check-in process defined by the host facility to indicate their presence no later than one hour prior to the start of racing. Anyone not confirmed present by the facility will be removed from the race at that time. Refunds will only be provided for entries withdrawn more than one week prior to the event. If you are removed because you did not check in, no refund will be issued.
5 - Due to issues with time delays, no mail-in entries will be accepted.
6 - Providing complete and accurate transponder information is the racer's responsibility, and is as important as payment. At facilities not providing handout transponders, all entries without an actual transponder number (excluding place holders like 1111111 and 1234567) will be removed one hour prior to the start of racing. At facilities with handout transponders, all entries without a personal transponder number must run the handout assigned in the heats listings.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> I'm ready..Did you get the e-mail everything good?


Yes thank you


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

RCSignup OPEN NOW!

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1428

For the remainder of the current 2010 race season, the RCPro Texas State Series will take race entries under the following rules. These rules will be enforced to ensure prompt and efficient management of the TXSS events, and are for the good of all participants.

1 - A cap will be assigned and enforced for each race. Once the cap is reached, the host facility will take entries to fill the heats and manage any waiting list. A "full" heat is typically 12 cars, although this may vary by facility.
2 - Racers must prepay to confirm their entries. Unpaid entries may be bumped from the race at any time within two weeks of the race date to accommodate waiting list entries. After that time, only paid entries are guaranteed a spot. If you have not paid for your race entry prior to the event, you choose to attend knowing that you may not be able to race.
3 - If the race is full, no entries will be taken on the day of the race. Otherwise, heat fillers may sign up until the published cutoff, typically one hour prior to start time. Heat fillers are specific to the class(es) with heats that are not full. Entries may not be taken at the event for classes with full heats, and no heats may be added on race day.
4 - Event check-in is mandatory. All racers must use the check-in process defined by the host facility to indicate their presence no later than one hour prior to the start of racing. Anyone not confirmed present by the facility will be removed from the race at that time. Refunds will only be provided for entries withdrawn more than one week prior to the event. If you are removed because you did not check in, no refund will be issued.
5 - Due to issues with time delays, no mail-in entries will be accepted.
6 - Providing complete and accurate transponder information is the racer's responsibility, and is as important as payment. At facilities not providing handout transponders, all entries without an actual transponder number (excluding place holders like 1111111 and 1234567) will be removed one hour prior to the start of racing. At facilities with handout transponders, all entries without a personal transponder number must run the handout assigned in the heats listings.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

For any of our local racers that would like to race in SA next month. 
I would sign up *TODAY!!!!!*
It will fill up fast. Also go ahead and pay.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

cap is 150
and as of 1 min ago they have 130 signed up so far.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I got signed up just in time it looks like.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

All classes are full already! Didn't get a chance to signup. Have a good race for the guys who signed up early.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

they are still filling heats. you can call the hobby shop in SA to see if they have a spots available.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

that its not cool!!! allready full! BS!!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I called the SanAntonio store. I am the first on the list. Call them to get on list. 210-651-0435 People might back out.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the info! i got on the list


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Give me a call 254.598.2953 for filler spots or waiting list spots.

Spots Available:

Sportsman Buggy - 8
Sportsman AT - FULL
Buggy - FULL
Arena Truck - 7
E Buggy - FULL
E AT - 5
2wd SC - 8
4wd SC - 4


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm on the waiting list..The race was full before 12 how cool is that..


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

:bounce:4 hours on a week day when most people who work do not have access to a computer. Nice. Looks like you gusy will have a ton of fun and not so late of a night. With how this is going, might want to look at seeing the interest of making atleast the first two races a two day race if they are filling that fast. Texas unlike other states (except Florida and Cali) has 4 major cities with a large RC following. Rason the first two to start is they are the first two races early in the year, people wanting to race after the winter and many have mony from tax returns which allows traveling more. Just my thoughts.

Oh yea, the racing scene seems to be growing a LOT.:bounce:


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tol you have a pm


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Serious racing.....*

It sounds like this series is seriously serious, seriously.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Phil call David and he can put you in.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dayum. Guess I need to schedule my field work around RCP signups. By the time I got back to the house it was full.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Incredible how racing has a made a comeback.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep people get to racing when the weather is nice just like any other hobby. Things will ease off a little come summer time when people remember how hot it gets in Texas.

I think they need to open signups at 8pm when most everyone is home. That way everyone gets a fair chance at entering.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I called Mr. Lovett and was able to get Mitch and I into the 1/8 Electric Buggy and 1/8 Electric Truggy. 4X4 SC has a serious waiting list. I also called the track as well. For those of you planning to bring a trailer, better bring your generator too. From what I understand, they have very limited power and will not supply power to any trailer. Any body planning on going up the night before the race? I was wondering if we could stay in our trailer Friday night at the track.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I got in in 2wd SC, and so did Todd Claunch (yes, that's right Mark and Twheels, I said Todd LOL). On the waiting list in 1/8.


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

doc, that shouldn't be a problem. a lot of people do that.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

katjim00 said:


> Yep people get to racing when the weather is nice just like any other hobby. Things will ease off a little come summer time when people remember how hot it gets in Texas.
> 
> I think they need to open signups at 8pm when most everyone is home. That way everyone gets a fair chance at entering.


 I say midnight. Hardcore racers are up reading threads anyways. lol


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Did Todd fall and hit his head Chris ?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> Did Todd fall and hit his head Chris ?


He already called today saying he might have to babysit his parents' dogs that weekend ha ha ha. Told him it was too late, he's signed up and he's going, make his son babysit the dogs. Read your PM's.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Babysit dog's....what he has to do change they diapers? Put them outside and race...lol.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

If anyone can contact Philip Wilkinson and Chuck Janke, I need them to call me ASAP. 254-598-2953


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just talked to Chuck and he is going to call shortly.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, got them both taken care of.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

dang. missed this one by a loong shot.......maybe next one....good luck guys


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Round 2 Update*

This was posted by Robbie on another site:
Payment status is updated as of 4/29/10 at 11:43.

I've checked the mail, gone through paypal, and the phone-ins, so please check your entry carefull and make sure everything is in order. If not, contact me immediately at: [email protected]

As expected there are a lot of people waiting until the last minute to pay. *Almost half, or 96, of the entries are unpaid* with only a day and a half to go.

Seriously gang, David and I aren't playing around. This is the way the Series will be handled from here on out. If you don't pay on time, your position can, and will, be filled by someone else.

Forms of payment:
1) We except paypal: [email protected].
2) Credit/Debit card over the phone. Call the store at 210 651-0435.

Too late to put it in the mail....

Here are the unpaid for Round 2, You have until May 1st (Robbie) will then check May 3rd to see if you have paid for the event or have the chance to lose your spot to a person on the wait list.

Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
Victor Cerda
Jessica "jlf_link " Clark
DENNIS CRUZ
grant gleghorn
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
kyle marks
Mark "*RockStar* " Math
Matt McDade
Alex "Other Alex " Molina
Fabrizio Moniet
Everett "Doc " Nievera
mike "ten " teneyuque
Jeremy Trahan
jerry "skillett " willett
Grayson Witt
Uly Yanez
Anthony Chapman
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero
Mitchell "Mitch " Hepner
Chris Gillard
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
Mark "*RockStar* " Math
Matt McDade
Alex "Other Alex " Molina
Fabrizio Moniet
Everett "Doc " Nievera
Joey Peters
Jeremy Trahan
Grayson Witt
Matt "Bigtoysrock " Wood
Colby Alleman
Mike Battaile
Kelly "Faster Than Mark Morrow " Bear
Michael "The Master " Clark
Jake Dellinger
Matthew "TOOFAST " Duke
Carlos "Rad " Franklin Jr
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
Ethan Lefebvre
Dave Mangelsdorf
Brian Martin
John Martin
Eliott Martinez
Jason Pittack
Joseph "TheNewGuy " Aubin
John "Farmer John " Burt
Matthew "TOOFAST " Duke
Jonathan "Jon " Eschbach
Mitchell "Mitch " Hepner
Roger "Doc " Hepner
Nick Lefebvre
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
John Martin
Victor Mondragon
Everett "Doc " Nievera
Mike Pryor
Bo Rohde
adolphus ross
Nicholas "Nik " Sartor
mike "ten " teneyuque
Colby Alleman
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
Mike Battaile
TODD "ROUNDER " CLAUNCH
Jeffery "Jeff " Cookston
Dave "Buzz " Czarnek
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
kyle marks
John Martin
Joey Peters
Rodney Pittack
Chris Thayer
jerry "skillett " willett
Mike Battaile
Ken Bold
Dave "Buzz " Czarnek
Jake Dellinger
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
Roger "Doc " Hepner
Evan Jacobson
John Martin
Joey Peters
adolphus ross
Colby Alleman
Mike Battaile
Michael "The Master " Clark
Jake Dellinger
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
joe "verrrga " mireles
Mike Pryor


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

RCSignup doesn't seem to want to load for me right now, but once I get it to I will remove my Ebuggy entry since I can't make it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

paid for both classes today David around 3 o clock


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*seriously serious*

I'm thinking you can't pay at the track,,,,and you should have signed up in like an hour.....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Not this ***** again....


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Updated UNPAID Entry List:*

After monday all of these spots are at jeopdary to the waitlist racers.

*Sportsman Buggy*:
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
Victor Cerda
DENNIS CRUZ
grant gleghorn
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
Mark "*RockStar* " Math
Matt McDade
Alex "Other Alex " Molina
Fabrizio Moniet
mike "ten " teneyuque
Jeremy Trahan
jerry "skillett " willett
Grayson Witt
Uly Yanez

*Electric Arena T*ruck:
Tim "Bujinator " Bujnoch
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero
Mitchell "Mitch " Hepner

*Sportsman Arena Truck*:
Chris Gillard
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
Mark "*RockStar* " Math
Matt McDade
Alex "Other Alex " Molina
Fabrizio Moniet
Joey Peters
Jeremy Trahan
Grayson Witt

*1.8 Buggy*:
Colby Alleman
Mike Battaile
Kelly "Faster Than Mark Morrow " Bear
Carlos "Rad " Franklin Jr
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
Ethan Lefebvre
Dave Mangelsdorf
Brian Martin
John Martin
Jason Pittack

*1.8 Electric Buggy*:
victor amador
Tim "Bujinator " Bujnoch
Jonathan "Jon " Eschbach
Mitchell "Mitch " Hepner
Roger "Doc " Hepner
Nick Lefebvre
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
John Martin
Victor Mondragon
Mike Pryor
Bo Rohde
adolphus ross
Nicholas "Nik " Sartor
mike "ten " teneyuque

*2wd SC*:
Colby Alleman
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
Mike Battaile
TODD "ROUNDER " CLAUNCH
Jeffery "Jeff " Cookston
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
John Martin
Joey Peters
Rodney Pittack
Chris Thayer
jerry "skillett " willett

*4wd SC*:
Mike Battaile
Ken Bold
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
Roger "Doc " Hepner
Evan Jacobson
John Martin
Joey Peters
adolphus ross

*Arena Truck*:
Colby Alleman
Mike Battaile
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
joe "verrrga " mireles
Mike Pryor


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Updated UNPAID List*

After monday all of these spots are at jeopdary to the waitlist racers.

*Sportsman Buggy*:
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
Victor Cerda
DENNIS CRUZ
grant gleghorn
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
Mark "*RockStar* " Math
Matt McDade
Fabrizio Moniet
Jeremy Trahan
jerry "skillett " willett
Grayson Witt
Uly Yanez

*Electric Arena T*ruck:
Tim "Bujinator " Bujnoch
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero

*Sportsman Arena Truck*:
Chris Gillard
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
Mark "*RockStar* " Math
Matt McDade
Fabrizio Moniet
Jeremy Trahan
Grayson Witt

*1.8 Buggy*:
Colby Alleman
Kelly "Faster Than Mark Morrow " Bear
Carlos "Rad " Franklin Jr
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
Ethan Lefebvre
Dave Mangelsdorf
Brian Martin
John Martin
Jason Pittack

*1.8 Electric Buggy*:
victor amador
Tim "Bujinator " Bujnoch
Jonathan "Jon " Eschbach
Nick Lefebvre
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
John Martin
Victor Mondragon
Bo Rohde
adolphus ross

*2wd SC*:
Colby Alleman
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
TODD "ROUNDER " CLAUNCH
Jeffery "Jeff " Cookston
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
John Martin
Rodney Pittack
Chris Thayer
jerry "skillett " willett

*4wd SC*:
Ken Bold
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
Evan Jacobson
John Martin
adolphus ross

*Arena Truck*:
Colby Alleman
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
joe "verrrga " mireles


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Updated List of UNPAID*

After monday all of these spots are at jeopdary to the waitlist racers.

*Sportsman Buggy*:
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
Victor Cerda
DENNIS CRUZ
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
Fabrizio Moniet
Jeremy Trahan
jerry "skillett " willett
Grayson Witt
Uly Yanez

*Electric Arena T*ruck:
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero

*Sportsman Arena Truck*:
Chris Gillard
Hector "Pretty Boy " Guerrero
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
Fabrizio Moniet
Jeremy Trahan
Grayson Witt

*1.8 Buggy*:
Colby Alleman
Kelly "Faster Than Mark Morrow " Bear
Carlos "Rad " Franklin Jr
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
Ethan Lefebvre
Dave Mangelsdorf
Brian Martin
John Martin
Jason Pittack

*1.8 Electric Buggy*:
victor amador
Jonathan "Jon " Eschbach
Nick Lefebvre
Robert "Unique " LeVaughn
John Martin
Victor Mondragon
Bo Rohde
adolphus ross

*2wd SC*:
Colby Alleman
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
TODD "ROUNDER " CLAUNCH
Jeffery "Jeff " Cookston
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
John Martin
Rodney Pittack
Chris Thayer
jerry "skillett " willett

*4wd SC*:
Ken Bold
Leon "Neon Leon " Gillard
Evan Jacobson
John Martin
adolphus ross

*Arena Truck*:
Colby Alleman
Evan Jacobson
Nick Lefebvre
joe "verrrga " mireles


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Man I'm ready to get back to some racing!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I am planning on making a trip over to SA May 12th for their all electric Wednesday night racing. If anyone wants to go give me a call or pm me ASAP
This will be on their new layout for the pro series race next weekend.
Also I plan on leaving between 12 and 2 pm


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'm guessing most people work. lol


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Updated List*

After monday all of these spots are at jeopdary to the waitlist racers.

*Sportsman Buggy*:
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
DENNIS CRUZ
Steven "Mr. Patty Melt " Jewell
Fabrizio Moniet
Grayson Witt

*Electric Arena T*ruck:

*Sportsman Arena Truck*:

*1.8 Buggy*:
Kelly "Faster Than Mark Morrow " Bear

*1.8 Electric Buggy*:
Jonathan "Jon " Eschbach
Bo Rohde
adolphus ross

*2wd SC*:
Jason "Racin Jason " Alvarado
*4wd SC*:
Ken Bold
adolphus ross

*Arena Truck*:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Kelly wanna be Mark Morrow Bear is going to pay in a few minutes.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mark he needs to call the hobby shop and let them know, not sure if the class has already been filled. Don;t think Robbie will be checking rcsignup anymore.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Race Weekend Schedule*

Friday:
Practice: Noon to 10pm

Saturday: IF you practice Friday none Saturday
Practice:
Daylight to 8am
Drivers Meeting at 8:30am
Quailifers start at 9am
3 rounds of quailifers followed by mains

Awards:
1st thru 5th and TQ all classes except Electric Arena Truck

Also if you are still one of the UNPAID entries, please contact the hobby shop to see if any spots that you are signed up for are open. I know that most have been filled in most classes.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I hate to put a damper on things because Mitch and I have been looking forward to this race for quite some time. There is a 60% chance of thunderstorms both Friday and Saturday in San Antonio. What is the contingency plan if the race is rained out?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Roger, what David posted originally was that the event would be moved to the next date. So, SA would go to the Harlingen (July) date, Harlingen would go to Indy date (September). I assume that means Indy would then go to the original Finals date (first weekend in Oct). The makeup date he posted was Oct 16 and 17, so I assume Finals would go there. Keeping my fingers crossed for dry weather but yeah, I've been watching it too. And everything I've seen says 30%/40%, so be optimistic!


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

My Bad...I guess I should pay more attention. Thanks for the information. I hope the rain holds off. I'd hate to drive all that way pulling a trailer and get rained out. We are really looking forward to this race. It's nice to take a road trip every now and then.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

There have been rumors floating around that this race might be post poned to a later date because of the weather forcast. Has anyone heard anything conclusive?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Doc Hepner said:


> There have been rumors floating around that this race might be post poned to a later date because of the weather forcast. Has anyone heard anything conclusive?


I (heard) They will make the call tonight..


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Just spoke to David...They have cancelled the race for this weekend due to the expected rain. The race will will be run in July at the same track with the same racer entries unless the racer decides to pull their entry. David is going to post the cancellation on this forum and ******** later on this afternoon.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

That sux gorilla n!tz Lets race...................:hairout:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bummer! See you guys at Mike's. 

Phillip, 50 50 race?


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Round 2 this weekend has been reschedule until July 10th. All race dates have dropped down to the next date. I thought that this would help with work off scheduling the best.

However I'm looking at making a date chnage from Sept. 11th since Round 4 was on that dtate and the Southern Nationals used that date as well. Making it in August since it is in Harlingen and give them a better chance of a good turnout as well. So just check the rcpro race schedule for that change.

Also if you are not able to make SA on July 10th, please delete your entriy and contact Robbie for a refund.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

jbranham50 said:


> Bummer! See you guys at Mike's.
> 
> Phillip, 50 50 race?


Hustler


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Couldnt SA be moved to june or the end of year? Why mess the Harlingen and Dallas dates? I used the original schedule to make parallel plans to visit family that date in Harlingen and a deal with my wife to go shopping in Dallas that date while I went racing. Now all the racers all have to change every state date down the chain instead of just the rained out date. Way more inconvenient. This stinks.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

jasonwipf said:


> Couldnt SA be moved to june or the end of year? Why mess the Harlingen and Dallas dates? I used the original schedule to make parallel plans to visit family that date in Harlingen and a deal with my wife to go shopping in Dallas that date while I went racing. Now all the racers all have to change every state date down the chain instead of just the rained out date. Way more inconvenient. This stinks.


Hey, if you just had a pair, you could just tell her you were going racing. HAHAHAHA Ask Mark how he does it.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Umm, a "deal" sorta implies we talked about it and agreed "she would go shopping while I went racing" as my post says. Reread eskimo.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

What needs to be re-read is David's post from November 2009 explaining how the rainout reschedules would work for the 2010 series. Knowing I live in Texas and at least one race would probably be rescheduled, I planned accordingly.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Your right Chris, those are the rules. Doesn't change it sucking; they should just change the rained out race instead off all the dates down the chain.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> Your right Chris, those are the rules. Doesn't change it sucking; they should just change the rained out race instead off all the dates down the chain.


Tried that last year and it did not work out well either, people still complained about that as well.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

David's in a no win situation. Stick with the rules and there will be people unhappy, change the dates and whole new set of people would be unhappy. Move it to their backyards and 1 or 2 would complain about the noise. Just like the cap/no cap issue, someone is going to be unhappy. My point is, the time to question the rainout procedure was in Nov, not now. Maybe you should just volunteer 2 shopping trips LOL. 'Cause I don't know anyone on earth that gets away with what MM does, other than him.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, just checked the radar over SA. They're still getting hammered.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Speaking of getting hammered.....I just read the last few post on SGrid and Sartor and Thayer got it on!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. I haven't been on there in more than 6 months b/c that cousin-humper just sucked all the life from the place. Not going to do any good, but I enjoyed myself. I think we need to do a roadie to Ohio, you know he won't ever show his face here.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

He does not have the ballz to show his face there either. He is a tool and that is the nicest thing to say about him.....


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Thayer im giving you rep points for the Sgrid post..


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Wish i could read what happened on s grid!!!!! But i never cared much for that site! Although Mike Myers is a hell of a camera man!!!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

i just posted it on Rcfiles as a Zip with a HTML inside.. this forum wont let me upload either file type


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sfleuriet said:


> i just posted it on Rcfiles as a Zip with a HTML inside.. this forum wont let me upload either file type


Got A link?


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?p=305533#post305533


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks..Dam that guy opened a big can of worms.lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Steve. If I pick up this Losi truggy today how about you help me with it, LOL.

Jim, I don't think he's allowed to travel down here. Probation violation. Something about underage boy goats, dunno, just a rumor I heard.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, im not racing this weekend but let me know if you need any help.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tired of the rain*

Man I sure wish this rain would have stayed away so I could have gotten some footage this weekend. Oh well maybe the River Track will be good to go next weekend for some more HARC action. Guess I'm going to have to go to the archives to find some footage to play with this week.

Griz


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, I thought my post was good, then Chris had to come along and top it. Lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I thought they were all good. I enjoyed reading them LOL.


----------

